# My granddaughter in a dress made by me



## krishna (Oct 19, 2012)

My smiling little doll


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Your granddaughter is adorable! The dress is wonderful, too.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

What a little Doll. Love the dress it looks so cute in her.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

what a beautifull grandaughter,and a beautifull dress


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

She is very sweet and beautiful. Love the dress too.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Adorable is the word! What a dear face --- and a very pretty dress. Is the fabric from a sari? Charming idea.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

She's beautiful and so is her dress &#128158;


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely dress, lovely child.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful child and dress!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty little girl in a lovely dress.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable GD and dress...nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Both the model and the dress are beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Adorable model and pretty dress !!!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

supreetb said:


> Adorable model and pretty dress !!!


Thank you for showing us. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

She is beautiful in her lovely dress!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

The dress is gorgeous as is your granddaughter.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful granddaughter and love her dress.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I love that photo. She's adorable. Nice dress too.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Ooo she is SO adorable!! And she looks lovely in her new dress!!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

The dress is beautiful, just as beautiful as your Granddaughter.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Great dress for one lovely granddaughter!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Both she and the dress are beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Much better I like her smile and the dress. She is adorable.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Her expression says it all - beautiful girl and beautiful outfit. Glad you posted it for us to enjoy...


----------



## countrygal (Oct 21, 2011)

What a beautiful child and the dress is very pretty also.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a sweet little face and is that Guatamalen fabric in the dress?


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a sweet little face and is that Guatamalen fabric in the dress?


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a sweet little face and is that Guatamalen fabric in the dress?


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

krishna said:


> My smiling little doll


Your granddaughter is just beautiful. Your dress is lovely on her.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty granddaughter and your dress is lovely.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Little girl is beautiful! And the dress is, too!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

She is a cutie. You sew well.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

What a beautiful little girl and i just love the dress. So clever.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful granddaughter and beautiful dress


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Such a pretty girl in her pretty dress


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Both Granddaughter and dress wonderful.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely granddaughter and a very pretty dress.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Love the picture. She looks delighted with the dress and she's adorable.


----------



## krishna (Oct 19, 2012)

The dress is from a traditional cotton piece of Assam


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

She is a little doll! Dress is cute too!


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

So sweet! I love her beautiful dress.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

It's so sweet. Did you follow a pattern? If so, can you tell me where to find it?


----------

